# Beware of the Tombstone-knocker-downer-elves!



## JonathonHarker (May 14, 2011)

how long did it take to get all of that done? I have never used the pink styrofoam is it common for the tombstones?


----------



## Franki Stein (Apr 26, 2011)

Jonathon- I have not been working with the foam for very long, but from what I can tell it is a very popular material to make tombstones from. A few reasons- it's lightweight, it's easy to work with, you can shape, sand, carve & paint it, it's very versatile.. I really like working with it (so far, at least)  As for how long it took to get to this point, once the epitaph was marked and ready to burn, maybe 2 hours? I was working leisurely on it, and enjoying myself, so I really didn't pay much attention to the time. The most time consuming part for me was the epitaph, which would have been less time if I'd had a printer.


----------

